# Oscar in sight?



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Wooowwww haven't been on here in a while.

Anyway, I'm posting to ask your advice on a potential 75 gallon oscar tank. I've always wanted an oscar, and just wondering if anyone wants to comment on this stocking list:
1 Oscar
2 Bristlenose Pleco's
3 Pictus Cats
5 Silver Dollars

Filtration would probably be a combination of an Aquaclear 300 and a Jebo 828 canister filter. Weekly water change in the area of around 40-50%. The only thing I'm really worried about is if the oscar will feast on the pictus and/or plecos. Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks so much, hope this tank works out


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

That stocking sounds pretty heavy for a 75gal. A 75gal is pretty much the bare minimum for a fully grown Oscar in my opinion so there really isn't room for much else. I'd suggest something more along the lines of...

1 Oscar
1 BN Pleco
1 Raphael or Syno catfish

... Silver Dollars get quite large and a school of 5x would take up a large amount of space, not to mention add a lot to the bioload. A school of Giant Danios could potentially work, however they may become a snack once your Oscar puts on some size...


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Way too many fish. In my 75 i have one oscar and one bn pleco


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, I thought I might be pushing it. Guess I'm under estimating the total awesomeness (and bioload) of this oscar.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I ended up picking up 55 gallon on craigslist with a light and stand for a hundred bucks. My former stocking ideas are obviously impossible...but I would like to have a catfish in there. Pleco's get to large and messy, but I was looking at maybe a Striped Raphael Cat...it seems one of those would do well with an oscar, don't get to large, and wouldn't really compete for space, food, or increase the bioload drastically. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

A bristle nose pleco doesnt get too big, but it would be pushing it in a 55. I would suggest a raphael catfish. They grow slowly and don't create too much bioload


----------

